# Are super worms dangerous?



## ZZJoshZZ (Nov 14, 2013)

I tried to feed my tarantula a superworm a few days ago but she did not eat it. The problem I have is that it burrowed into the substrate before I could get it and now I have no way of getting it out because I have no idea where in the substrate it is. I fear that she is near her next molt and just want to know, is this superworm going to pose a threat to her during molting?


----------



## EulersK (Nov 14, 2013)

They CAN pose a threat, that's why I simply don't use them as feeders. Too easy to lose track of. Is she handleable? If so, I would recommend removing her for a short time and sifting through the substrate in search for the worm.


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they eat each other, at least when they die, and I know they bite.  I hate when I drop one in and it buries before being eaten.  I always try to get it out if I don't think the T will dig it up or if it is close to a molt.  They're a great, larger-than-a-cricket feeder but can be a pain to use


----------



## rob0t (Nov 14, 2013)

I feed super worms a lot.  Just smash the head a bit before you drop it in and it will flail around enough without digging to get the tarantulas attention.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 14, 2013)

Just smash the head. Besides the burrowing issue, my mature female B. vagans got nibbled on while eating one. Had a chunk taken out. She molted and is good now, but it happens. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZZJoshZZ (Nov 14, 2013)

I am going to try and get it out as soon as possible. What about a superworms pupae period, how long does that last and will the Beetle come out after?


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 14, 2013)

I also just crush thair heads.


----------



## tisha (Nov 14, 2013)

I use both superworm and mealworms, I put them in a dish in the Ts enclosure so they won't escape. Works fine for all my Ts.


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 14, 2013)

tisha said:


> I use both superworm and mealworms, I put them in a dish in the Ts enclosure so they won't escape. Works fine for all my Ts.


The issue is if any get loose in the enclosure and burrow, because then they can resurface while the T is molting.


----------



## tisha (Nov 14, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> The issue is if any get loose in the enclosure and burrow, because then they can resurface while the T is molting.


Yes, I thought of editing my post after posting, but then I haven't had issues so I just left it as is and hope my reply would help prevent future escapes. :biggrin:


----------



## Curious jay (Nov 15, 2013)

ZZJoshZZ said:


> I am going to try and get it out as soon as possible. What about a superworms pupae period, how long does that last and will the Beetle come out after?


After pupating and adult beetle will emerge a couple of weeks after. If you have multiple larvae in one container they will not pupate.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Nov 15, 2013)

Geez, super worms are fine. If your tarantula is hungry it'll dig it up, if not then the worm will pupate and re-emerge as a black beetle that most tarantulas won't touch, remove it then. This is like the new super worm ate a hole through my reptile's stomach myth. They are not little marauders that wait around until your tarantula molts and munches them.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 15, 2013)

hamhock 74 said:


> Geez, super worms are fine. If your tarantula is hungry it'll dig it up, if not then the worm will pupate and re-emerge as a black beetle that most tarantulas won't touch, remove it then. This is like the new super worm ate a hole through my reptile's stomach myth. They are not little marauders that wait around until your tarantula molts and munches them.


This is not like that at all. That's not even a valid comparison.  Superworms can cause harm to a molting T. Don't believe me, then fine just keep doing what your're doing. Maybe you'll get lucky, but please stop spreading false information like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Nov 15, 2013)

They can be dangerous to Ts if they are lost in the substrate and resurface while the T is moulting yes, as everyone has said best thing to do is crush the head, it will still wriggle around for the T to find but it won't burrow. I used to use superworms (can't now cause my gf hates worms lol) and I would just drop them right in front of the T so they get tackled instantly and don't get the chance to escape, but of course it doesn't always work, head crush is the best way to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't definitively comment on whether or not superworms can be dangerous to tarantulas, but I use them as feeders regularly and have never had a problem, even with the odd subterranean escapee.  In addition to crushing their heads, one technique that I find helpful is to entangle them in webbing, if possible.  They're not very good at escaping and their constant movement is like ringing a dinner bell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2013)

LuiziBee said:


> Just smash the head. Besides the burrowing issue, my mature female B. vagans got nibbled on while eating one. Had a chunk taken out. She molted and is good now, but it happens.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Do you have a pic of the damage? That surprised me the T lived because they have an open circulatory system, unlike herps or mammals.


----------



## 845BigRed (Nov 15, 2013)

Shrikes post is pretty accurate, thats how I feed supers to my T's, I drop them in on webbing and they get gobbled right up. I keep an eye on them to prevent them from digging and have yet to have one escape me or my T, but you have to remember anything you put in there can bite your T just like your T will bite it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 15, 2013)

hamhock 74 said:


> Geez, super worms are fine. If your tarantula is hungry it'll dig it up, if not then the worm will pupate and re-emerge as a black beetle that most tarantulas won't touch, remove it then. This is like the new super worm ate a hole through my reptile's stomach myth. They are not little marauders that wait around until your tarantula molts and munches them.


They're not a problem, until you lose a spider.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hamhock 74 (Nov 15, 2013)

Right, but has anyone actually lost a tarantula that was big enough to take superworms as a prey item to the superworm itself? Because what I'm trying to say here is that if the superworm is a nuisance to the tarantula it'll kill it regardless and as far a molting goes wouldn't the worm get tangled up in the webs of the molting mat as well? Hell, I've removed molts from tarantulas not long after they've molted and they are able to move away. Bottom line is they can take care of themselves with a little common sense on our part. One superworm is not enough to do any harm but if you are dumb enough to dump and leave 20 in there when the tarantula clearly isn't in the mood to eat then the blame is on you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 16, 2013)

hamhock 74 said:


> Because what I'm trying to say here is that if the superworm is a nuisance to the tarantula it'll kill it regardless and as far a molting goes wouldn't the worm get tangled up in the webs of the molting mat as well? Hell, I've removed molts from tarantulas not long after they've molted and they are able to move away. Bottom line is they can take care of themselves with a little common sense on our part. One superworm is not enough to do any harm but if you are dumb enough to dump and leave 20 in there when the tarantula clearly isn't in the mood to eat then the blame is on you.


I never use superworms myself for Ts.  I will say though that quite a few different species Ts I've had flicked hairs at a cricket before they try and kill it (if they weren't hungry) or just plain ignore it. I think Ts are much more shy/defensive than offensive as far as animals go, even with prey items. They wait for JUST the right moment in their minds to attack a cricket that is clearly undersized. But they really don't walk well, they hobble compared to normal, plus their fangs are white and I have heard can break off while the fangs are still white. They are quite defenseless after a molt, not too mention extremely tired and fairly dehydrated compared to normal.


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 16, 2013)

hamhock 74 said:


> Right, but has anyone actually lost a tarantula that was big enough to take superworms as a prey item to the superworm itself? Because what I'm trying to say here is that if the superworm is a nuisance to the tarantula it'll kill it regardless and as far a molting goes wouldn't the worm get tangled up in the webs of the molting mat as well? Hell, I've removed molts from tarantulas not long after they've molted and they are able to move away. Bottom line is they can take care of themselves with a little common sense on our part. One superworm is not enough to do any harm but if you are dumb enough to dump and leave 20 in there when the tarantula clearly isn't in the mood to eat then the blame is on you.


They're entirely defenseless during and immediately after molting since they can't use their fangs to protect themselves at that point.


----------



## ZZJoshZZ (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh god, she started molting last night but I think there may still be a damn worm in there with her, any suggestions? Is it possible that it wont be able to get through the webbing she put down?


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 16, 2013)

hamhock 74 said:


> Right, but has anyone actually lost a tarantula that was big enough to take superworms as a prey item to the superworm itself? Because what I'm trying to say here is that if the superworm is a nuisance to the tarantula it'll kill it regardless.


Yes, they have been posts here about that.  And no, they probably won't kill it if it's a nuisance, they're far more likely to simple move away from it.  If you haven't lost any spiders yet from superworms living in their cages, that's fine, but please don't leap to assumptions and give poor advice.  They're just not an animal that should be roaming a spider cage, even if it's only one.  They're got some serious mouthparts and big appetites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Nov 17, 2013)

ZZJoshZZ said:


> Oh god, she started molting last night but I think there may still be a damn worm in there with her, any suggestions? Is it possible that it wont be able to get through the webbing she put down?


Odds are if it was digging to the surface and ran into web it would turn back, it wouldn't be easy for it to break through no. There isn't much you can do. You could keep an eye on your during the entire moult to be sure but it could be hours and hours. It should be fine, considering how much cubed substrate is in a T enclosure, the odds of it resurfacing around your T are quite low


----------

